# What is your fursona to you?



## Viiburnum (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm new to the furry fandom - well, I've been here awhile but never had a fursona myself. :3c

Anyway, I'd love to hear your thoughts about your fursona! How do they relate to you? I'd also love to hear how you decided on the animal they are and how you came up with their design! ^^
Tell me all about your sonas! <3


Here's mine:
My fursona, Crescendo, is a partial representation of me and an aesthetic I gravitate toward in characters. She is a cheetah because I love how they look and love cats in general - I also felt inspired to make a fun design with spots mixed with flowers~ (Originally, her spring coat was supposed to be her main coat, but then I wanted to give her a more natural look too)

Her hair is purple because I liked the contrast with her natural design, and one of my oldest OCs also has purple hair! She wears flowers because my mother loves them, and we often had them around the house growing up in addition to her garden. Her name is Crescendo because I've been a musician for the majority of my life, and it's also dynamic despite her cutesy demeanor c:​


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 9, 2019)

Omg, can I just say your 'sona is super adorbs?? If you wouldn't mind, I might want to draw something of her for you. :3

Also hey, good taste in bases. I use that one for some of my reference sheets as well.

Okay, now to be on topic.

My fursona is Sabrina, and she's a partial representation of me as well as an aesthetic. Basically, she has some of my core traits such as her friendly and hyper nature, but she's also very much her own character. For example, her hobbies and friendships don't mirror mine, and she's also a different age, height, and sexuality than mine. I didn't design her myself actually, but she was made custom for me by someone else a few years ago. She fits in well with my aesthetic of pastel colors. 

Her reference sheet is here, made by me. It's kinda old though and I need to make her a new one.


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Omg, can I just say your 'sona is super adorbs?? If you wouldn't mind, I might want to draw something of her for you. :3



Aah thank you so much! That means a lot to me!!~ <33
You're more than welcome to draw her if you'd like QuQ

I really like the colors on your sona - the dark grey and black look really nice together, and they contrast well with her cotton candy hair ^^
Thank you for sharing your fursona! I think it's really interesting hearing about other people's characters, especially since I'm new to the community!


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2019)

Tyll'a is a partial representation of me, but at the same time he is his own character.  I see it as he is a part of me, and I am a part of him.  But the whole is far greater than the sum of his parts.

He was originally created as a FFXIV OC, and I made him a Miqo'te (Hrothgar didn't exist yet).  When I quit that game, I redesigned him into a caracal, but kept most of his backstory, only cutting out a FFXIV-specific part (and in doing so, returning his sister to life) and a few characters that made things needlessly complicated.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 9, 2019)

Minty is, in a way, both a direct representation of me but also a bit of what I aspire to be - I guess me+.

His likes, dislikes, mannerisms and physical aspects (aside from being anthro, obviously!) are me. The bits where he is what I aspire to be is him having greater confidence and self-esteem than I do IRL. In fact, it's what I would like to gain from being in this community: I hope that by throwing my socially awkward self into meeting and speaking with new people that I can achieve this.

I chose a cheetah as I have been fascinated by them for as long as I can remember - their speed, agility and just what magnificent creatures they are captured my imagination from a young age. Oh, they're cute as all heck too!

I kept his design relatively simple as I like simplicity in real life. The hair running down onto his back was a fortunate mistake - I gave a text description when commissioning my ref sheet and I wanted the hair to taper to a point on the back of his head; I missed out the 'of his head' part. When I saw the final design, I loved the detail of the hair trailing off down his back, and so I ran with it!

I chose his colours as I wanted a colour scheme that you don't see often in fursonas, but I didn't want it to look garish. I settled on mint-choc-chip ice cream as I have an almost unhealthy obsession with it. This also led to his name too! I chose his belly hair colour when messing with a colour palette as it complimented the green and brown really well. His claws and eyes are orange simply because it's my favourite colour!

Here's my two most recent artworks of him:


Spoiler: Cuteness inbound!


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 9, 2019)

PSDuckie said:


> Tyll'a is a partial representation of me, but at the same time he is his own character.  I see it as he is a part of me, and I am a part of him.  But the whole is far greater than the sum of his parts.
> 
> He was originally created as a FFXIV OC, and I made him a Miqo'te (Hrothgar didn't exist yet).  When I quit that game, I redesigned him into a caracal, but kept most of his backstory, only cutting out a FFXIV-specific part (and in doing so, returning his sister to life) and a few characters that made things needlessly complicated.




That's very cool! I'd love to see a picture of him ^^


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 9, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Minty is, in a way, both a direct representation of me but also a bit of what I aspire to be - I guess me+.
> 
> His likes, dislikes, mannerisms and physical aspects (aside from being anthro, obviously!) are me. The bits where he is what I aspire to be is him having greater confidence and self-esteem than I do IRL. In fact, it's what I would like to gain from being in this community: I hope that by throwing my socially awkward self into meeting and speaking with new people that I can achieve this.
> 
> ...



omg I love himmmm QAQ <333
I love the idea of mint-chocolate chip as the spots! Really wonderful design ^0^

Also yay, more cheetahs! Maybe he could be friends with Crescendo - I'd love to draw him sometime! <3

Thank you for telling me about your sona!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 9, 2019)

Viiburnum said:


> omg I love himmmm QAQ <333
> I love the idea of mint-chocolate chip as the spots! Really wonderful design ^0^
> 
> Also yay, more cheetahs! Maybe he could be friends with Crescendo - I'd love to draw him sometime! <3
> ...


No problem! Cheetahs aren't the most common, but not really super rare. It's always good to see another! 
And many thanks for the compliments  :3c


----------



## Rayd (Jun 10, 2019)

canonically, a representation/embodiment of all of my flaws and uncontrollable emotions.

casually, just an online representation of myself.


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 10, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> canonically, a representation/embodiment of all of my flaws and uncontrollable emotions.
> 
> casually, just an online representation of myself.



Crescendo is a little like that for me - she always does her best to help/please others and worries about them too much. She is hyper sensitive to the feelings of others and has generalized anxiety. However, unlike me she doesn’t have depression and she is completely unselfish, always worrying for others instead of herself~


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 10, 2019)

Conor has a similar character to mine, and the story of his life is metaphorically linked to my own. It's different, and part of him are obviously things that I aspire to, or may never reach. Part of him is also a certain inherent darkness I carry, and a literary reminder what happens if you give in to your dark urges.

His story is pretty complex because I like character development too. Plus he's a great RP character.

He's a hyena because I like the way they work, look and laugh, and the fact that they're tough. I'm tough too.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 10, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> He's a hyena because I like the way they work, look and laugh, and the fact that they're tough. I'm tough too.


And they moo!!! 
(Sorry, I love that fact!)


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 10, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> And they moo!!!
> (Sorry, I love that fact!)



*happy moo*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2019)

The one I use here is mostly an avatar, more or less. My main one is to open to discrimination so I don't bother using it here.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 10, 2019)

My true self, but as a panther..

Irl, I don't really act as I would genuinely because people are so odd and love to judge you before Actually getting to know you..


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 10, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> And they moo!!!
> (Sorry, I love that fact!)



They moo? xD
That's awesome!!! 

__________________

Thanks to everyone who posted so far! I love reading about your fursonas <3
It reminds me that I need to develop mine's backstory a little more :3c


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 10, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> My true self, but as a panther..
> 
> Irl, I don't really act as I would genuinely because people are so odd and love to judge you before Actually getting to know you..




That's a neat idea — I'll need to think about that when developing my characters more. I have a human sona that represents me pretty closely, but identity is something I'm still figuring out for myself ^^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 10, 2019)

Viiburnum said:


> They moo? xD
> That's awesome!!!
> 
> __________________
> ...


@ConorHyena alerted me to this fact, and it's true! They sound like happy little cows! :3


----------



## Keefur (Jun 10, 2019)

Cutter Cat the Sabertooth is my fursuit fursona.  He hasn't changed since I joined the Fandom.  He is a goofy Sabertooth that fell a tar pit and was excavated 10,000 years later.  He loves to hunt in elevators because prey can't run.  He talks and loves hugs, because hugs are golden opportunities for lazy predators!


----------



## Deathless (Jun 10, 2019)

My OC Deathless is mostly a direct representation of my personality. I kind of use her to express myself in ways I can't IRL. She's my first fursona and I love her to death. If I'm into a character or game, I'll give her the outfit of my latest interest, or interact with different characters via art and/or stories. She has my likes and dislikes, hobbies, and personality! (She's also an aspiring rock star because so am I haha!)
Like I said before, I use outfits from characters and people I love and have that as her main outfit until I eventually change it!


Spoiler: Different Outfits She's Had


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 10, 2019)

@Keefur  - What a fun idea for a sona! <3

@Deathless - I do that a lot with my OCs too... or I just make a new fan character, haha! I love your OC's rocker outfit! ^0^


----------



## roachparade (Jun 11, 2019)

a mix of both! xanthe (see my icon for his appearance) has the same personality as me, and i do use him to represent me, but there's also an element of fantasy such as his draconic features like his wings, electricity powers, ect. admittedly, the dragon part comes from otherkin stuff, but i don't enjoy drawing scalies much so i mixed him with cats, which i do love to draw. though people have likened me to cats before. so the species is simultaneously just for drawing and spiritual.

as for the aesthetic, i don't look like that in real life, though i tend to dress him similarly to my own fashion (minus the gakuran outfit i draw him in, which is a cosplay i've always wanted to do but never had the appearance to pull off, it gives me a similar satisfaction i guess). there's definitely an element of him being an aesthetic i prefer. so i guess its easy to just say he's mostly a partial representation.

i do have a second fursona too, cheren. (see here for pictures of him cheren on Toyhouse )
his purpose was more unique. while death's head cockroaches are one of the animals i most associate with myself, more than cats, his existence was simply as a website mascot. for a while, i worked on a personal website project based around insects, so it seemed right to make a little cockroach guy to represent myself on there. i ended up scrapping it, but i loved him enough to keep him, so now he just serves as an alternate representation for if i want to draw obnoxiously rainbow things.


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 11, 2019)

roachparade said:


> a mix of both! xanthe (see my icon for his appearance) has the same personality as me, and i do use him to represent me, but there's also an element of fantasy such as his draconic features like his wings, electricity powers, ect. admittedly, the dragon part comes from otherkin stuff, but i don't enjoy drawing scalies much so i mixed him with cats, which i do love to draw. though people have likened me to cats before. so the species is simultaneously just for drawing and spiritual.
> 
> as for the aesthetic, i don't look like that in real life, though i tend to dress him similarly to my own fashion (minus the gakuran outfit i draw him in, which is a cosplay i've always wanted to do but never had the appearance to pull off, it gives me a similar satisfaction i guess). there's definitely an element of him being an aesthetic i prefer. so i guess its easy to just say he's mostly a partial representation.
> 
> ...



That's really interesting — I've never seen a roachsona before QuQ
If I may ask, why do you associate yourself most with cockroaches? What characteristics do you have in common? ^^

I love the draconic feathers on Xanthe! I'm a fan of dragon mixes... just made one myself last week! (although I had her planned for at least a month now, haha)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 12, 2019)

As for me, I guess you can say that Mae is everything I want to be! She’s shy more often than not, like me, but without all my negative baggage. She’s a beardie who’s very sweet and kind, and always willing to admit her mistakes when she can. In other words, she’s humble, too! I’d like to think that I can be the same as her, and let down the walls I constantly seem to build up around myself.

As for animal choice, she’s a bearded dragon lizard! You know, the ones you often find in pet stores. I chose them because I’ve loved reptiles my whole life, and bearded dragons are by far the most tame and sweet scaly creatures I’ve ever handled! They’re also quite lazy and rarely phased by anything in the household, so in a way, the animal I based Mae on could also embody what I’d like to be, too!

As for her design, I chose very simple colors as a base. I wanted her to stay somewhat close to the bright citrusy, yellow colors some bearded dragons have, with a little more flare to it. Hence the brightness of the yellow. As for the brown markings, I just made the bands already present on beardie tails clearly defined, and added half band markings on the back of her legs, and her back has some brown stripes, just to make her stand out from the rest! Though, I’m having a hard time finding other beardies in the fandom, so I must be one of very few, lol.

Anyway, that’s it! I’ll show you three images of her down below! I have yet to get a ref sheet of her, it’s been delayed. So, these images will have to do:



Spoiler: Mae Chibi













Spoiler: Mae Back Markings













Spoiler: Best Mae Artwork











Well, that’s it! That’s Mae and her story.


----------



## catscom (Jun 12, 2019)

My fursona is myself and an aesthetic I like.  I can't imagine my fursona acting in a way differently that I would, and not even in an idealized way.  Even the shirt is one that I really own in real life:  one of my favorite sweaters.  :')  Despite that connection, though, I might occasionally use the term "character" even if I normally make a distinction between the terms.

In regards to the design and inspiration, I wanted something simple in design with a color palette of white, gold, and red/pink.  The original inspiration is a plush unicorn that my sister owns, but was sewed incorrectly and doesn't have hooves, but pink paw pads.  I was smitten with the idea! 

Some alterations were made from this base design.  Remove the long horse-y face, change the structure of a horse's tail to that of a wolf, and specifically make the paws into ones like a wolverine's paws.  The body was stretched so that the proportions are more similar to a cartoon character (as I have a longstanding affair with cartoons!), and further changes were made for simplicity and ease of drawing.  The mane became more like long hair instead of a horse's mane (which is centralized along the spine).

The total conglomeration of sources includes that plushie, wolves, weasels, the Moomins, the Last Unicorn, Asriel Dreemurr, medieval bestiary depictions of unicorns and other fantastical creatures, Yuugi Hoshiguma of Touhou, older fantasy art, and even the Dark Crystal.

As a long time fan of fantasy in particular, this just feels to be the logical conclusion.  This form is also fluid enough for different stylistic depictions without losing "character".  One of the only issues that I've had is that the creamy fur and golden hair can sometimes become obscured at lower resolutions.

Erm, thanks for reading my blog I guess.  Full avatar image (graciously done by feve) in the spoiler.



Spoiler: feve Bust


----------



## Darsana (Jun 12, 2019)

I guess it would be a more carefree and destructive version of myself with slightly skewed views on things. The actual looks of my fursona are basically all meant for strategic purposes rather than looks.My fursona looks like a shiny eevee for the most part(which is likely just the best way to describe but I'm going to elaborate because I feel like it), except for the rabbit ears, coal black wings, cream colored neck floof, additional floofs on the wrists and ankles, definitely on the chubbier side, and to top it all off brown eyes(wow that's a lot of exceptions).  

I choose this design because I figured it may as well be hard to kill(I have a problem with making these stupid ass characters). The wings are included because I wanted to throw in something to represent a draconic heritage because dargons are effin awesome, strong, and they got magic. The bunny ears are there because my Fursona would likely collapse into a puddle of magic and fluff if there wasn't something holding everything together(plus they are just adorable), and lastly the eevee for the versatility of seeming harmless, having dangerous pokedex entry abilities, and  because  im weak to cute things(man its weird thinking(typing?) the word cute).

I'm sure I over-explained, but that sums up what my fursona is to me, an adorable powerhouse that is only in it for himself.


----------



## roachparade (Jun 12, 2019)

Viiburnum said:


> That's really interesting — I've never seen a roachsona before QuQ
> If I may ask, why do you associate yourself most with cockroaches? What characteristics do you have in common? ^^
> 
> I love the draconic feathers on Xanthe! I'm a fan of dragon mixes... just made one myself last week! (although I had her planned for at least a month now, haha)



oh she's super cute!!! dragon(fruit) is such a fun concept lol. thank you though!! i'm really happy to hear you like xanthe T_T

as for why roaches, for one they're just my favourite animal. odd choice i know, but i just think they're cute and fascinating. and since i'm doing entomology at uni, everyone in my course kinda knows me as the cockroach guy.

but other than that here's a few things i relate to:
- their ability to be social while not really requiring it nature
- them disliking the light/being generally nocturnal (fun fact: their scientific name pretty much means "an insect which shuns the light")
- generally not being liked by many (that's really depressing, oops)
- that kind of "eat live trash" kind of vibe (i don't really relate to things like opossums or raccoons though)
- the overly edgy skull marking of the death's head cockroach is my aesthetic
- the idea of being small in a big world is just a feeling i have a lot

and out of insects in particular, i just don't feel much of a relation to a lot of other types. i'm not elegant or beautiful, like dragonflies or mantises, i'm not social enough for bees or ants nor am i cool and enough of a fighter to be something like an arachnid or beetle. so it just sorta slots into place!


----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 13, 2019)

roachparade said:


> oh she's super cute!!! dragon(fruit) is such a fun concept lol. thank you though!! i'm really happy to hear you like xanthe T_T
> 
> as for why roaches, for one they're just my favourite animal. odd choice i know, but i just think they're cute and fascinating. and since i'm doing entomology at uni, everyone in my course kinda knows me as the cockroach guy.
> 
> ...



haha thanks! <3
And thank you for sharing - it's really interesting!! I really enjoyed reading, and I feel like my mind's been a little broadened about roaches. c:


----------



## Kinare (Jun 14, 2019)

I voted "what you wish to be", but she's more than that. For what I wish: strong, agile, fearless, floofy. Not sure how to describe the "more" so I might edit later.

As for how I came up with her, that's a bit of a story. A loooooooooooong time ago, back in my early teens when I was a weeb, I made up a manga series in my head and there were panther-anthro characters in it (though the main character is human, these critters are very important for the story). At the time I had no idea what furries or anthros were. Those characters were just plain black panthers back then, none of the other features of my sona. Fast forward to a few years ago, I became very interested in getting art done of the main anthro character. My favorite piece of him is by b-o-h of DA here. Eventually a friend pointed out to me that he's an anthro, told me about furries, and I explored the community. I knew what my sona's main species would be for sure, but I felt disconnected from the current rendition, maybe perhaps just because his gender didn't match mine. Late last year I finally got around to figuring out what my representative character would look like, and that's Toger. You can see more about her on my FA by following the link in my sig if you want more info on her.

One tidbit not in my FA is how I got the name Toger. That's a funny story. Y'all know The Walking Dead, right? There's a mobile game which is a pay to win cash grab and should be avoided, but I did play it for a while (sadly). I had the tiger, Shiva, and would refer to her as just "tiger" a lot. Problem is, the "i" and "o" keys are right next to each other and auto-correct didn't work in that game, so I ended up typing "toger" a lot instead. Eventually I decided since I do it so much it's just gonna be a thing and I started using it.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 16, 2019)

Mine's just me as a crocodile, though she's based more on my online personality than my personality around most people in real life. I guess the fact that she's a crocodile is based in idealism—I've always wanted to be something that looks tough and intimidating. I didn't put much thought into her coloration; I just wanted her to look fairly natural (although crocodiles tend to be brownish rather than green).


Spoiler: [IMG









[/IMG]


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 17, 2019)

I intended for mine to be #goals but in the process I don't think they represent me as well as they could. So I'll probably end up remaking them soon to more accurately reflect me.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 19, 2019)

LV has a little of me in them, because all my characters do. It helps me keep them alive and realistic. Other than that I designed them to be a collection of all my ferrets and gave them wings to symbolize those I’ve lost. Then I designed them a story and by all means they’re more their own thing now than anything. But I like using them as icons.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

my character's backstory and personality are that same to my own if elaborated a little for the sake of humor or good writing.

however in physical form and abilities i gave them quite a different makeup for the sake of making a character that has the talent to do what i cannot so they are able to have unusual approaches to things that happen around them for interest.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd say he's pretty much a representation of me, but with a few improvements. Better vision, better pay, better location, etc.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 28, 2019)

Exactly me.  or as much as I am comfortable being me online.

Old, cranky, crotchety, good listener, and definitely troublesome.


----------



## Stella.Ella (Jun 29, 2019)

Viiburnum said:


> That's really interesting — I've never seen a roachsona before QuQ
> If I may ask, why do you associate yourself most with cockroaches? What characteristics do you have in common? ^^
> 
> I love the draconic feathers on Xanthe! I'm a fan of dragon mixes... just made one myself last week! (although I had her planned for at least a month now, haha)


I am in LOVE with the dragon fruit detail!!


----------



## Stella.Ella (Jun 29, 2019)

Stella is pretty similar to me. She's introverted and kind hearted. Very shy and reserved with new people. I think the main difference between us is that she's soft spoken, open to making new friends, and typically goes with the flow of things. I on the other hand, tend to be blunt/straightforward, not trusting of people outside of my family and very OCD. Stella doesn't have social anxieties or past traumas; I do. So I guess she's just a more stable, secure version of myself!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 12, 2019)

i'd really like to hear what the people who chose "*completely separate from you*" have to say because that's gotta be some leap of faith/logic to represent yourself as an alien identity.

are you just living for fun or do you truly try to adapt to the character like someone with a disability might learn to cope with the lot they've been given.

how strongly do you stick to it? do you have to make some gut wrenching decisions to stay in character or do you know the traits so well you can play your cards well and find the character's own way out of situations?

do people consider it a challenge that has to be met regardless of how awkward or against the grain it is to you like their story needs to be heard and you won't let your personal interests disturb the ethos?

how in character do you get to be? does it absorb your life? do you find yourself changing into the character you create and abandoning former truths to yourself? is your personality slightly polymorphic?

i'd like to know.


----------



## YunieTrashmutt (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh, there are so many interesting fursonas in here!

Personally, for mine, I mixed in some of my personal interests into her (such as my love for chocominty flavors, a love of dogs, and a love of sleep lol). Cocker spaniel never really would have been my first choice for a sona design, but a lot of my friends said that I remind them of Lady from Lady and the Tramp, so it just felt like it fit.

So now I have Glimmer!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jul 13, 2019)

Rap was based on both the Indoraptor and CanineHybrid's Skade.(minus the toast thing)

His bio is in the featured journal on my main site page, here: Userpage of AnkyloRen1 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 16, 2019)

My fursona is a mix of who I am, and a bit of characteristics or talents I admire in other people.
She is an Akhlut - a mythological Inuit beast that is a cross of an orca and a wolf, representing my love of the ocean and the forest/mountains.
She loves to swim, as do I, but she's much more athletic about it.  She also spends a lot of time in the open sea, whereas I am terrified of swimming in water where I can't see the bottom.
We are both afraid of heights.
We both love music, I have played a few instruments during my life but was never much good at it and I'm a lousy singer.  Maelstrom has a natural talent for music, singing and dancing.
We both like to cook.
We're both kind of reserved, we like to help others but sometimes put ourselves in a tough situation because of it. I get burned out when I feel like I'm putting in a lot of effort without being appreciated or getting a break.
We were once far more "hopelessly romantic" but are now a bit more realistic and, at times, cynical when it comes to "love."


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2019)

This whole fandom is so new to me, so I'm currently in the process of making mine, but I still wanted to share my thoughts. I want the species to be some sort of avian (mostly thinking the Rito from the BOTW games) mostly because birds are a universal symbol of freedom and independence. While I do want my fursona to be as close of a representation of me as possible, I also want my fursona will be a personal reminder of how to be happy in life: by simply being myself and not missing out on opportunities to try new things and meet new people. Essentially, my fursona will give me the freedom and confidence to do that.


----------



## Streifi (Jul 16, 2019)

"What you wish to be like" is quite accurate for me, so I went for that.


----------



## Bink (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

A way to escape my stressors...


----------



## LightSnake (Jul 16, 2019)

A bit of myself mixed with what I would like to be.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

A....Role model


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 2, 2019)

She is my spirit guide.


----------



## Than0s (Aug 2, 2019)

A big grape boi


----------



## Arnak (Aug 4, 2019)

Personifications of certain aspects of me.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 4, 2019)

Personifications of certain aspects of me.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 4, 2019)

My personal fursona, Fern, is for the most part, a direct representation of me, but also somewhat more how I'd prefer to see myself. They are basically me if I was and could be a furry character, and for the most part, exist in their own made-up, dream-like world, but there is kind of no one else there. They can also act as a fill-in for me in real life situations and stuff. They are not apart of any particular universe.
In terms of appearance, only some things are based on me. Mainly the fur colour is similar to my hair colour, they have blue eyes, and are the same height/weight. However, the clothes they have are not exactly what I usually wear, but I would wear them if I had them . . . they are also more androgynous looking than I am IRL and their gender is ambiguous.
I made them using two animals I really like, and ones that I thought suited my personality better. Their palette is also based on colours I like, well, aqua green is one of my favourite colours, plus I really like the combination of a green/blue "highlight" colour with lighter browns.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 4, 2019)

Swear I posted here... Oh well.

My fursona is both a character and a way to represent myself online in terms of furry.
To say "it's me" wouldn't be fully accurate since it has aspects of me, but it's far from me outside of the obvious beardog.

He's a character, someone I use for stories / RPs and often distance myself from him, he has his own personalities unique to him like all my characters.
Yet he's also the only character I'd ever implant myself on, and I mean do stuff that technically would be OOC for him, but is what RL me would do, which even then is rare unless it's just general stuff like *hugs into fluffy fur* and what not. (Then again he's still a softie for small cuties.)

So really in most case it depends... Sometimes it's just a mask as a way to show "me" online. (Fits well considering he's a maskateer~)
But in cases like RPs he's usually his own character with his own motives.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 4, 2019)

I can't choose a permanent fursona. I've gone from being a fox to being a gecko, a snake and now a rat.

Rats are close to my heart, and as I am not able to keep them as pets right now, my fursona choice is just another way of feeling close to them, spiritually.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 6, 2019)

Ugh, it took me so long to finally settle on a sona, because for years, I was obsessed with having a sona that was _unique _and _outstanding_ rather than what came naturally to me

Steele is both a fairly direct representation of me and an aesthetic that I resonate with: myself, but more aesthetically saturated

For years, I experimented with outlandish character designs to make a character that really _popped_. I mashed together bright colors and different species and arbitrary concepts to create... arguably poorly-executed characters. I wanted my fursona to be _interesting_ above all else instead of something that I personally appreciated. It took a very long time of really sitting down and ruminating on the careless, nihilistic, _trashy _aesthetic I wanted this character to have, not how unique I could possibly make him to get attention. I guess it took me awhile to realize that conventionally unattractive characters can indeed be made likable and interesting (and thus attractive in their own way)

I’ve now had Steele for a good two years, which is longer than I’ve stuck to any other sona, and as vague as his backstory is (as an extension of my personal life), I’d die for my stinky lizard man


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheesh, I had to vote for options 2,3,4, aaaaaand 5.

'Partial representation' because her likes and dislikes generally coincide with my own, so her 'favorites' list is ... pretty much the same as mine. However, her personality is far, far too different to be considered an exact rep.

'What you wish to be like' because, frankly, she's for the most part healthy... something I can only wish I was. Plus, she's kind of good at making friends... something else I can also only wish I was...  

'An aesthetic you like' being that she's a big fluffy energetic ball of hootymonstah and despite being a pariah, she's /good/ at keeping happy anyways.

Lastly, 'completely seperate from you' in the fact that all that makes her different from me makes me feel like it's the diametric opposite of. To the point I believe she's the one that deserves to exist out of the two of us.


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, I just got back from my therapist today where I decided to break the whole "I'm a furry" barrier. Apparently, Jax is my way of exploring taboo topics and lifestyles in a "safe" space that is disconnected from real life, a method for me to explore theoretical ways I wish to improve myself, and an escape from the stress of my daily life.

Can't say I disagree. I was honestly expecting her to tell me being furry was unhealthy and I needed to stop. I am happy to report that is not the case.


----------



## Larch (Aug 8, 2019)

My fursona is something completely different from me. Maybe it's because i've had them for so little or the reason behind their conception, but I currently have no connection to the one I currently have. Maybe that will change as I explore things here, but only time will tell on that. Also doesn't help that they are far different from me in basically every aspect too.


----------

